# Skinwalkers Review



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I have two letters that can sum up this movie for you...

P

U

Wow, was this movie bad. I even have a soft spot for werewolf movies.. but seriously, this one was horrible.

Please, save the ~90minutes of your life that would be better spent.. doing ANYTHING else.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Welllllllllll, I didn't think it was quite that bad. Yeah, the premise was dumb, much of the acting half-hearted, and some of the roles were seriously miscast; but I would still consider it a watchable film for the werewolf fan.


----------

